# First time motorhoming in Europe



## 93081 (May 1, 2005)

Hi all,

I have been reading your forum for the last month or so and have just booked my first motorhome rental in Europe. I am from Utah, USA but have lived in Southern Germany for a few years and speak German as well. 

A friend and I are planning to visit a few stages of the Tour de France in July '05 and spend a few extra days in norther Italy. So far I have booked tickets to Zurich (thank you frequent flier miles) and found a motorhome rental from McRent.de in Kressbronn, which is on the German side of Lake Konstanz. The Motorhome is a Dethleffs Globebus 1 if anyone if familiar with it. (71 EUR/ day) It looks like it should work well for just to people. We wanted something small and easy to get around in. Hopefully easier to find parking as well.

We have reserved a room at the Hilton in Zurich the night of the 6th as we get in late (again FF miles) and then will take the train to Kressbronn to pick up our rental on the moning of the 7th. From there we are traveling to Pfortzheim to watch the beginning of the 8th stage on the 9th. We might have enough time to stop at the Hugo Boss outlet in Messingen but the last time we were there it wasnt such a good deal as it was in the early 90's. 

Then its on to Gerardmer/Mulhouse stage on the 10th, 11th rest day, Grenoble/Courchevel on the 12th, and Courchevel/Briancon on the 13th. That should be quite the hectic trip as I am sure it will be very crowded during the racing times.

After that we are headed into Italy and havent bean able to figure out what we are doing there. The motorhome gets dropped off back in Kressbronn on the 18th. I have been to lago di Garda but never Venice. Wondering if a visit to Venice would soak up too much time driving. 

I still have many questions, but instead of going on and on I wanted to post the basics first and ask for suggestions. I have never driven a motorhome in Europe. I am intriqued at the Airs system in France but wonder if it will be dependable during the Tour times. 

Hoping someone might have done the "Tour" before and can share some insights. Or maybe someone has been to some of the Tour cities and can give input as well.

thanks,

Kent


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kent and welcome to the site.

Great to have a member from the other side of the 'pond'.

First up, can i suggest you read my beginners guide to aires located on the left of this post under 'guides', this will give you an insight into this eurpoean way of motorhoming.

If you fancy Venice i could recommend 'camping fusina' and 'camping miramare' both conveniently located and with access to the city via cheap water taxi. They are both in the campsite & wildspot database also on the left under the heading 'motorhome databases', just do a search on 'fusina' and 'miramare' for the sites (which also have links to their websites). I seem to recall a few people wildcamping near to Venice as well, i'm sure they'll be along soon to tell you all about it.

There are also a few members here who have followed the 'tour' in their motorhomes and i'm sure they'll also be along soon to give you further info....

great to have you on board and tell us all about 'boondocking'!


pete.


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

*first time in europe*

8) Hi Kent

Wish we could join you for the tour

Used to know (and ride with) some of the British riders They are well retired now

A site for you http://letour.fr

The official tour web site its open now.

Later it will have a profile of all the riders


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Kent and welcome to the site.
If you are spending time in Germanyyou should also check out the German equivalent - 'Stellplatze' http://www.reisemobil-international.de/bordatlas2/
have a good time planning your options and keep in touch.

8)


----------



## 88941 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kent 

Welcome to motorhomefacts..... 
We did a tour of northern Italy earlier this year and whilst at Venice we stayed at Camping Alba D'oro... very good site with every facility, we visited in mid august and it was very quiet got to chose our own pitch .... not very cheap but the facilites where good and it has a regular shuttle bus right into Venice and most importantly for my navigator it was very easy to find.....and is well worth a visit..... if you want any more info feel free to pm me.


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi Kent,

the German "Stellplatz" system meanwhile can compete with the French "Aires". And the south-west corner of Germany (as well as Alsace on the French side) has quite a good coverage. So basically it should be no problem to find sites.

I would also suggest that you buy a paper copy of the "Bordatlas" before you start. Certainly the McRent dealer has one on stock for you.

There is however an issue: "The Tour" attracts a lot of motorhomers, so sites will be quite busy, if not packed full. Some of my pals are Tour enthusiasts, and they prefer to find a place at least three days in advance, *and then not move the van anymore* until The Tour has passed by. No idea how they get along with water, toilet etc, and maybe I better should not ask. 8O

Of course, these are mostly the guys who park their vans directly at the Tour track.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 93081 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.

Boff and Twooks, The Stellplatz sounds great. I guess I will have to wait until Jan for the '05 BordAtlas. 

Peejay, read through the Aires guide and will be purchasing the book as well. Good info.

I am still trying to figure out an honest travel time from Turin to Venice. If it is not too long I think we might do it, along with some selected stops along the way. The problem is we only have 3 days for the area and I dont want to waste 2 of them driving. Driving at night with a few stops at rest areas might be another option. Anyone familiar with this route or driven Turin to Venice before?

Thanks again,

Kent


----------



## 93795 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Kent, you should try www.viamichelin.com for you travel information, they are usually quite accurate and take into account current traffic conditions, roadworks etc. You can get information on Motorway Tolls and also routes avoiding tollroads.
Phil.


----------



## 93081 (May 1, 2005)

Phil905 said:


> Hi Kent, you should try www.viamichelin.com for you travel information, they are usually quite accurate and take into account current traffic conditions, roadworks etc. You can get information on Motorway Tolls and also routes avoiding tollroads.
> Phil.


OK, perfect. This site is exactly what I needed. 4.25 hours = Turin to Venice. Not bad at all.

Thanks!


----------

